# KeebsMudFest...............March 2014



## Keebs

Soggy Bottom Park, *March 7th, 8th & 9th, 2014* - - $10 for the whole weekend, showers & bathrooms available and we've decided to move it all to under the HUGE old oak tree, which IS close to the facilities!
I like going back earlier, it had started warming up just a tad bit to me by waiting, so at least it'll be cool enough for da fire ring!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Way to nail those dates down Lil N . . .


----------



## mudracing101

Lots to do, got to get my King outfit dry cleaned.


----------



## Keebs

Hooked On Quack said:


> Way to nail those dates down Lil N . . .


 fixed it, he just called!


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> Lots to do, got to get my King outfit dry cleaned.


you actually gonna bring it this year?!?


----------



## mudracing101

I need to get with Chris and get me one of them fancy oyster shuckers like he has.


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> I need to get with Chris and get me one of them fancy oyster shuckers like he has.


Sharpblades is in Cordele........ IF you can catch him home, dat man does like to travel wiff da wife!


----------



## Jeff C.

Lookin forward to it, you know I'll be there if I'm off. Of course, I don't have a schedule that far out though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Count us in! Love KeebsMudFest!


----------



## Keebs

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin forward to it, you know I'll be there if I'm off. Of course, I don't have a schedule that far out though.


 you're off, if not, we'll be without a whole bunch of "stuff"!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Count us in! Love KeebsMudFest!


----------



## turtlebug

I'm there.


----------



## boneboy96

Looking forward to finding out my schedule for next March!      If possible, I'm so there!


----------



## DeltaHalo

Might as well.....It's been a minute since I've seen all my people


----------



## crackerdave

I hope to make it - can't tell this far out.The time of month/year is right!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Doubtful, will have to see how the wife is faring.


----------



## crackerdave

Is Miss Dawn OK?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

crackerdave said:


> Is Miss Dawn OK?





PM sent Dave.


----------



## Keebs

turtlebug said:


> I'm there.





boneboy96 said:


> Looking forward to finding out my schedule for next March!      If possible, I'm so there!


You will LOVE the set up/area........... bring da cannon!


DeltaHalo said:


> Might as well.....It's been a minute since I've seen all my people


See if you can get Boss & company to come too, Tripod can show ya the way!  I can see a convoy!


crackerdave said:


> I hope to make it - can't tell this far out.The time of month/year is right!


  We might have to find a post or two for your hammock.......


Hooked On Quack said:


> Doubtful, will have to see how the wife is faring.


 maybe things will be calming down by then & she'll be up for a small outing!


----------



## Sterlo58

Planning to come if work permits. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Me
ππππππππππππππ



On the fence.  Should be able to but work will somehow try to get in my way.


----------



## Keebs

Sterlo58 said:


> Planning to come if work permits. Looking forward to it.


put in for it now!


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Me
> ππππππππππππππ
> 
> 
> 
> On the fence.  Should be able to but work will somehow try to get in my way.


 you too!


----------



## Workin2Hunt

With this much notice I might be able to make it.


----------



## Keebs

Workin2Hunt said:


> With this much notice I might be able to make it.


no, it just gives you more time to come up wiff an excuse!


----------



## chadf

So, all y'all go to watch or you doing the under water quad riding?

I saw a few go under in deep holes in u tube vids


----------



## Hornet22

chadf said:


> So, all y'all go to watch or you doing the under water quad riding?
> 
> I saw a few go under in deep holes in u tube vids



Theys a few that fall in holes, they have been a few in da water, some ride quads, and they is ALWAYS somebody watchin


----------



## Nugefan

Hornet22 said:


> Theys a few that fall in holes, they have been a few in da water, some ride quads, and they is ALWAYS somebody watchin



even if we borrow HDM03's blind ...


----------



## mudracing101

Sounding like a good crowd lining up


----------



## Hornet22

mudracing101 said:


> Sounding like a good crowd lining up



You started workin on a special celebrity to come join us this year? Gonna be hard to top last year's


----------



## mudracing101

Hornet22 said:


> You started workin on a special celebrity to come join us this year? Gonna be hard to top last year's



Oh yeah, i'll pm you the details.


----------



## Hankus

strike my dog


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Me
> ππππππππππππππ
> 
> 
> 
> On the fence.  Should be able to but work will somehow try to get in my way.



Bring my cuppy back home.


----------



## blood on the ground

Hornet22 said:


> You started workin on a special celebrity to come join us this year? Gonna be hard to top last year's



They are trying to get me down there! We will see!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

blood on the ground said:


> They are trying to get me down there! YOU WILL SEE ME THERE!



Fixed it for ya.


You're welcome.


----------



## Bitteroot

I ain't goin without Charlie and bacon.....


----------



## GAX

this is in abbeville, right?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GAX said:


> this is in abbeville, right?



yep!


----------



## mudracing101

Bump, bout a month out!


----------



## Keebs

blood on the ground said:


> They are trying to get me down there! We will see!


You'd best be there!


Bitteroot said:


> I ain't goin without Charlie and bacon.....


there's plenty of room & there is ALWAYS bacon! and oysters!


GAX said:


> this is in abbeville, right?


that's right!


----------



## Keebs

boneboy96 said:


> Looking forward to finding out my schedule for next March!      If possible, I'm so there!


    


DeltaHalo said:


> Might as well.....It's been a minute since I've seen all my people


same for you...........      

Ok folks, count down time!


----------



## JohnnyWalker

Pardon my ignorance, but......
So, what is a mudfest?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Sista can't resista and Bro-In-Law might come have lunch with us Saturday!


----------



## Hankus

I got jars fer keebs, rekon I gotta go now


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Hankus said:


> I got jars fer keebs, rekon I gotta go now



Rekon Ya aint missed one yet.


----------



## Jeff C.

JohnnyWalker said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but......
> So, what is a mudfest?



Just a good ol time....come on down Johnny Walker!


----------



## Keebs

JohnnyWalker said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but......
> So, what is a mudfest?


Just used for a catchy title for a gathering of kindred spirits!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sista can't resista and Bro-In-Law might come have lunch with us Saturday!





Hankus said:


> I got jars fer keebs, rekon I gotta go now


 I was hoping you'd be chauffeuring someone too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Rekon Ya aint missed one yet.


he missed da first one............


----------



## BRAVO 6

JohnnyWalker said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but......
> So, what is a mudfest?



I was kind of wondering the same thing?


----------



## mudracing101

JohnnyWalker said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but......
> So, what is a mudfest?





BRAVO 6 said:


> I was kind of wondering the same thing?



Its just a get together to put some faces and names together. We just campout, cook and enjoy the weekend is all.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Ok, been holding my breath the way work has been.  But as of right now it looks like the monster is off my back and I am in.

Will load the buggy and a shot gut or 2.  Do I need to bring a case or  2 of clay birds or do we have a slinger coming??


----------



## Hornet22

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, been holding my breath the way work has been.  But as of right now it looks like the monster is off my back and I am in.
> 
> Will load the buggy and a shot gut or 2.  Do I need to bring a case or  2 of clay birds or do we have a slinger coming??



I gots 2 cases of clays, I'll brang'em


----------



## mudracing101

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, been holding my breath the way work has been.  But as of right now it looks like the monster is off my back and I am in.
> 
> Will load the buggy and a shot gut or 2.  Do I need to bring a case or  2 of clay birds or do we have a slinger coming??



I can bring a slinger.


----------



## mudracing101




----------



## Keebs

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, been holding my breath the way work has been.  But as of right now it looks like the monster is off my back and I am in.
> 
> Will load the buggy and a shot gut or 2.  Do I need to bring a case or  2 of clay birds or do we have a slinger coming??


    


Hornet22 said:


> I gots 2 cases of clays, I'll brang'em





mudracing101 said:


> I can bring a NANNER sling.


 NO!!


mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101

Keebs said:


> NO!!



Dont be so greedy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, been holding my breath the way work has been.  But as of right now it looks like the monster is off my back and I am in.
> 
> Will load the buggy and a shot gut or 2.  Do I need to bring a case or  2 of clay birds or do we have a slinger coming??



Don't forget my cuppy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Pnut, I see you lurking down there.  You plan on making the event?


----------



## BRAVO 6

mudracing101 said:


> Its just a get together to put some faces and names together. We just campout, cook and enjoy the weekend is all.



So it looks like yall are gonna be riding 4 wheelers, dranking, shooting guns, and playing with fire?


----------



## mudracing101

BRAVO 6 said:


> So it looks like yall are gonna be riding 4 wheelers, dranking, shooting guns, and playing with fire?



Not all at one time. Well some of us might....


----------



## BRAVO 6

I might be close by that weekend. Yall got room for the new guy?


----------



## mudracing101

mudracing101 said:


> Not all at one time. Well some of us might....



Joke, This is not a rowdy , drunk fest. Everyone that has attended before can attest that it is very kid friendly and laid back.


----------



## mudracing101

BRAVO 6 said:


> I might be close by that weekend. Yall got room for the new guy?



Any Gon member is invited. Its 10 dollars per person to attend, this goes to the landowner so we can camp or ride. This is for a lunch visit or camping out. Primitive camping only but there is hot showers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

mudracing101 said:


> Joke, This is not a rowdy , drunk fest. Everyone that has attended before can attest that it is very kid friendly and laid back.



You forgot to mention all the good grub going on Saturday at lunch.


----------



## BRAVO 6

mudracing101 said:


> Any Gon member is invited. Its 10 dollars per person to attend, this goes to the landowner so we can camp or ride. This is for a lunch visit or camping out. Primitive camping only but there is hot showers.



If we end up going to Chauncey that weekend the wife and I will bring our stuff and try to come by for a day and visit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

BRAVO 6 said:


> If we end up going to Chauncey that weekend the wife and I will bring our stuff and try to come by for a day and visit.


----------



## mudracing101

BRAVO 6 said:


> If we end up going to Chauncey that weekend the wife and I will bring our stuff and try to come by for a day and visit.



That would be good


----------



## mudracing101

Heads up, any one bringing a fourwheeler to ride , there has been a lot of rain down here. Some trails and creeks are very deep, like over your head, be careful.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

I will bring the recovery straps and oil up my winch on ythe UTV.  I can play wrecker man.....


----------



## Keebs

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I will bring the recovery straps and oil up my winch on ythe UTV.  I can play wrecker man.....


I call Shotgun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22

I'll get msh22's PFD out her blind bag for her


----------



## mudracing101

Hornet22 said:


> I'll get msh22's PFD out her blind bag for her


----------



## peanutman04

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pnut, I see you lurking down there.  You plan on making the event?



Don't know. Has my agent been contacted?


----------



## peanutman04

Can I bring my camper?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

peanutman04 said:


> Can I bring my camper?



We'z bringing ours. So, yep you can!


----------



## mudracing101

peanutman04 said:


> Can I bring my camper?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z bringing ours. So, yep you can!



What she said


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Keebs said:


> I call Shotgun!!!!!!!!



You got it ....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Details
Fri Mar 7
Rain

61°

42°

Rain

Chance of rain:
    70%

Wind:
    N at 10 mph 






Details
Sat Mar 8
Partly Cloudy

69°

45°

Partly Cloudy

Chance of rain:
    0%

Wind:
    WSW at 7 mph 

Details
Sun Mar 9
Partly Cloudy

64°

38°

Partly Cloudy
Thats from The Weather Channel. 
Albany is showing AM rain for Friday and COLD weather


----------



## mudracing101

Yep yesterday it said friday 0% now friday 70% . Thursday 100% gonna be wet, looks like it will be a mud fest.


----------



## mudracing101

mudracing101 said:


> Yep yesterday it said friday 0% now friday 70% . Thursday 100% gonna be wet, looks like it will be a mud fest.



They just changed Friday back to 40%. Guess they aint real sure that far out. All i got to say if its raining i'm gonna be under the barn having a hurricane partay


----------



## Jeff C.

mudracing101 said:


> Any Gon member is invited. Its 10 dollars per person to attend, this goes to the landowner so we can camp or ride. This is for a lunch visit or camping out. Primitive camping only but there is hot showers.



And


----------



## mudracing101

Jeff C. said:


> And



Yep , those too,two,2


----------



## Keebs

Redneck Maguiver said:


> You got it ....





mudracing101 said:


> They just changed Friday back to 40%. Guess they aint real sure that far out. All i got to say if its raining i'm gonna be under the barn having a hurricane partay


Might be a tornadofloodstorm!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Keebs said:


> Might be a tornadofloodstorm!!!



Might need to bring a tarp and hang it near da fire pit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Rain = No Quack, don't wanna muss up my hair, clothes, truck, or 4 wheeler . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rain = No Quack, don't wanna muss up my hair, clothes, truck, or 4 wheeler . . .



You're such a girl.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rain = No Quack, don't wanna muss up my hair, clothes, truck, or 4 wheeler . . .



Aw come on. Every now and then ya just gotta throw the rule book in the fire and say, Why not, let's go lllll


----------



## Jeff C.

Might want to post a physical address, or more detailed directions! 

Isn't it off of American Legion Rd.? My GPS likes an actual st. address.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Jeff C. said:


> Might want to post a physical address, or more detailed directions!
> 
> Isn't it off of American Legion Rd.? My GPS likes an actual st. address.



DITTO....


----------



## Hornet22

Jeff C. said:


> Might want to post a physical address, or more detailed directions!
> 
> Isn't it off of American Legion Rd.? My GPS likes an actual st. address.





Redneck Maguiver said:


> DITTO....



5966 American Legion Rd
Abbeville, Ga   31001.....................................

now, this will put you on the north side of the property,it will be a old rotting down single wide, if you are coming in from Abbeville, keep goin just a lil bit and you will see da sign for Soggy Bottom ATV place on your lef, if you comin from the other way, when yo GPS says you are there, you be done went past the dirt road to turn in to the gitogether, just go a lil ways and turn around in the church parking lot and come come back down the road, it will be on your left  hope dat helped


----------



## mudracing101

Hornet22 said:


> 5966 American Legion Rd
> Abbeville, Ga   31001.....................................
> 
> now, this will put you on the north side of the property,it will be a old rotting down single wide, if you are coming in from Abbeville, keep goin just a lil bit and you will see da sign for Soggy Bottom ATV place on your lef, if you comin from the other way, when yo GPS says you are there, you be done went past the dirt road to turn in to the gitogether, just go a lil ways and turn around in the church parking lot and come come back down the road, it will be on your left  hope dat helped



That works, if any problems we can leave My sis n law out by the road to direct traffic


----------



## BRAVO 6

There gonna be any mud wrasslin?


----------



## Keebs

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rain = No Quack, don't wanna muss up my hair, clothes, truck, or 4 wheeler . . .


My weather crystal ball says it's gonna be a BEAUTIFUL cool weekend!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're such a girl.





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Aw come on. Every now and then ya just gotta throw the rule book in the fire and say, Why not, let's go lllll


That's right!


Hornet22 said:


> 5966 American Legion Rd
> Abbeville, Ga   31001.....................................
> 
> now, this will put you on the north side of the property,it will be a old rotting down single wide, if you are coming in from Abbeville, keep goin just a lil bit and you will see da sign for Soggy Bottom ATV place on your lef, if you comin from the other way, when yo GPS says you are there, you be done went past the dirt road to turn in to the gitogether, just go a lil ways and turn around in the church parking lot and come come back down the road, it will be on your left  hope dat helped


 OH and keep following the dirt road until you see a big sheltered barn on the right........ if someone hasn't flagged you down by then, there should be some folks by the big 'ol oak tree on your left as you go by....... 


BRAVO 6 said:


> There gonna be any mud wrasslin?


meebe........... what'd you hear?


----------



## BRAVO 6

Well with a name like mud racing I figured there might be some mud wrasslin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Alright guys, it's getting close. Is anybody bringing paper plate,bowls, napkins and stuff


----------



## mudracing101

BRAVO 6 said:


> Well with a name like mud racing I figured there might be some mud wrasslin.



Why, you challenging the King


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Alright guys, it's getting close. Is anybody bringing paper plate,bowls, napkins and stuff



I can load up on all them goodies ifin y'all want me too.


----------



## mudracing101

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Alright guys, it's getting close. Is anybody bringing paper plate,bowls, napkins and stuff





Redneck Maguiver said:


> I can load up on all them goodies ifin y'all want me too.



Ive got a stack of plates and plastic silverware but i dont know how many is coming. I would think if everyone brought enuff for them to get by plus a lil extra there would be more than enough.


----------



## Hornet22

Hope none of this H2O we spose to get shortly don't go to freezin, I don't wanna work this weekend


----------



## Keebs

Hornet22 said:


> Hope none of this H2O we spose to get shortly don't go to freezin, I don't wanna work this weekend


 NNNNOOOOOOOoooooo, it can't!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101

Hornet22 said:


> Hope none of this H2O we spose to get shortly don't go to freezin, I don't wanna work this weekend



Go MIA now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

norachen said:


> In spare time,different people have different hobbies.Some people may choose to go on a date with their lovers with beautiful hairdressing and fashionable clothes.To improve personal image,more and more people choose to *buy wigs online* even including men.And to my surprise,there are mens long wigs for sale in the market.



OK.

You forgot the


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Maybe I missed something?  Is the above post relevant to the gathering at all??


----------



## Keebs

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe I missed something?  Is the above post relevant to the gathering at all??


nope, I believe a spammer got by our defenses!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Keebs said:


> nope, I believe a spammer got by our defenses!



Ill report this ti Kymod as soon as he makes his arrival.   He needs soemthing to do other than feeding his racing chickens and Emus..


----------



## mudracing101

norachen said:


> In spare time,different people have different hobbies.Some people may choose to go on a date with their lovers with beautiful hairdressing and fashionable clothes.To improve personal image,more and more people choose to *buy wigs online* even including men.And to my surprise,there are mens long wigs for sale in the market.



So... does that mean you coming or not


----------



## mrs. hornet22

mudracing101 said:


> So... does that mean you coming or not



That's what I was wonderin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Looks like itll be cool night and nice days.   Gonna be a good weekend skippy


----------



## Keebs

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks like itll be cool night and nice days.   Gonna be a good weekend skippy


----------



## K80

Yall have a good time, wish we could make it but we will be in the hospital with Grant this weekend.


----------



## Hornet22

K80 said:


> Yall have a good time, wish we could make it but we will be in the hospital with Grant this weekend.



Just know ya'll will be missed and thought of often bro. Can't wait to see lil bubba shoot skeet down there with us one day


----------



## BRAVO 6

Well it looks like I might be coming down by myself. The boss has prior plans that I didn't know about.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Anybody heard from Hankus


----------



## blood on the ground

I never get invited!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Anybody heard from Hankus





Last I heard, he be drilling down around Bainbridge??


----------



## mrs. hornet22

blood on the ground said:


> I never get invited!


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Last I heard, he be drilling down around Bainbridge??


Ok den.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

blood on the ground said:


> I never get invited!



Just come on,  you can follow me and a few others down that way.  We be pulling out Friday morning sometime.


----------



## mudracing101

I prob. wont be there till around 4 or 5, save me a dry spot, might have to sleep on the roof of the truck.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

gonna be 730-8 for us.  How long do you all stay awake, roughly, on Friday night?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

havin_fun_huntin said:


> gonna be 730-8 for us.  How long do you all stay awake, roughly, on Friday night?



Might as well just wait till Saturday then. We'll all be asleep by then.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might as well just wait till Saturday then. We'll all be asleep by then.



10-4, We will be there bout lunch time Saturday.  Hate we gonna miss you all Friday night.


----------



## Keebs

K80 said:


> Yall have a good time, wish we could make it but we will be in the hospital with Grant this weekend.


 ya'll will be missed!


Hornet22 said:


> Just know ya'll will be missed and thought of often bro. Can't wait to see lil bubba shoot skeet down there with us one day


 this!!


BRAVO 6 said:


> Well it looks like I might be coming down by myself. The boss has prior plans that I didn't know about.


We won't hold it against ya!


blood on the ground said:


> I never get invited!


 I'm not talking to you no mo!


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Just come on,  you can follow me and a few others down that way.  We be pulling out Friday morning sometime.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might as well just wait till Saturday then. We'll all be asleep by then.


  

Anyone heard from Sterlo???


----------



## mudracing101

havin_fun_huntin said:


> gonna be 730-8 for us.  How long do you all stay awake, roughly, on Friday night?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might as well just wait till Saturday then. We'll all be asleep by then.


----------



## Hankus

Bainbridge last week, Waynesboro tamarra, but if we get in at anytime half decent I'mcomin on down, if not early Satryday, early, cain drink all day if ya don't start early


an sleepin in the truck is my gig lil feller


----------



## BRAVO 6

Friday March 7
Cloudy High 57°F Low 36°F
CHANCE OF RAIN: 20% WIND: NNW at 11 mph

Saturday March 8
Mostly Sunny High 70° Low 44°
CHANCE OF RAIN: 0% WIND: WSW at 6 mph

Sunday Mar 9
Partly Cloudy High 73° Low 48°
CHANCE OF RAIN: 0% WIND: WSW at 5 mph


----------



## mrs. hornet22

BRAVO 6 said:


> Friday March 7
> Cloudy High 57°F Low 36°F
> CHANCE OF RAIN: 20% WIND: NNW at 11 mph
> 
> Saturday March 8
> Mostly Sunny High 70° Low 44°
> CHANCE OF RAIN: 0% WIND: WSW at 6 mph
> 
> Sunday Mar 9
> Partly Cloudy High 73° Low 48°
> CHANCE OF RAIN: 0% WIND: WSW at 5 mph



Gonna be a little chilly tonight.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Hope all made it home safe and sound.


Now, to those that made it, one word to describe the weekend.

Mine,      EPIC...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hope all made it home safe and sound.
> 
> 
> Now, to those that made it, one word to describe the weekend.
> 
> Mine,      EPIC...


----------



## Keebs

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hope all made it home safe and sound.
> 
> 
> Now, to those that made it, one word to describe the weekend.
> 
> Mine,      EPIC...


 Always great seeing you!


Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Keebs

Ok, found a few that aren't "too" blurry to post.......... even on night setting, every thing blurred bad!

Actually got a couple kewl shots of this, not sure if it was the smoke from the fires or just a weird cloud........


----------



## Keebs

Saturday I had a special birthday party to attend.......... my grandson's 1st birthday.......... do you think he enjoyed his cake?!?!
The first pic, it looks like he's thinking....... I'mma gonna get you!


----------



## Keebs

I don't know why Mrs. Hawtnet was so serious, 'cause Quack sure isn't!!!!!


----------



## Keebs

Mud & MizT sho were getting comfortable in those chairs.......


----------



## Keebs

Jag was plumb tuckered out!


----------



## Keebs

And Mr. Hawtnet kept asking me "Is that thang on?" - "You sure you have that thang on?!?!"


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Cause this is me and Quack.


----------



## Keebs

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cause this is me and Quack.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cause this is me and Quack.






That quack has got a unique laugh on him.. feller is a hoot...


----------



## mudracing101

Them some funny pics.


----------



## mudracing101

I tried to upload some from my phone but it says upload of file failed. Sometimes it will load sometimes it wont.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Let's try a few from this here tablet thingy.....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Now let me try a video of them kids in the deep pit....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

seriously, the bottom 1 creeps me out.. whoever is in the green shirt appears to have no bottom 1/2


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

OK, won't do bids but did get a still shot of em...


----------



## mudracing101

havin_fun_huntin said:


> seriously, the bottom 1 creeps me out.. whoever is in the green shirt appears to have no bottom 1/2



 For real, i just seen that. What the heck


----------



## Hooked On Quack

So far all I'm missing is my Cabelas chair. 


Just got your message Keebs, will look for your knife here in a minute . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22

*Here's some of mine.*

Let me introduce to you our newest guest at KMF. Mr. BRAVO 6 himself! 

He just fit right in.


----------



## mudracing101

Hey, I'm missing a knive too, its a wood handle kitchen knife . It has Mrs. V's name on the handle. Let me know if y'all find it. I promised her when i took it i wouldnt forget to bring it home. I'm in trouble.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Good Times and sore shoulders! 
Hankus even got some fishin in!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

all pics of Bravo have food in them.  Thats kinda funny.


----------



## BRAVO 6

havin_fun_huntin said:


> all pics of Bravo have food in them.  Thats kinda funny.



What are you saying?


----------



## mudracing101

BRAVO 6 said:


> What are you saying?



He said all the pics of Bravo had food in them


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

BRAVO 6 said:


> What are you saying?



  was haungry?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Last but not least. DA KANG!


----------



## BRAVO 6

mudracing101 said:


> He said all the pics of Bravo had food in them



Just trying to be helpful in getting lunch served. It ain't like I went and buried my 4-wheeler in the mudhole or nuttin...


----------



## BRAVO 6

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Last but not least. DA KANG!



I see the kang likes to play in the mud.


----------



## mudracing101




----------



## havin_fun_huntin

BRAVO 6 said:


> Just trying to be helpful in getting lunch served. It ain't like I went and buried my 4-wheeler in the mudhole or nuttin...



yes sir, you were VERY helpful.  mud even capture one of you cleaning the mud off RM's back..


----------



## Keebs

Hooked On Quack said:


> So far all I'm missing is my Cabelas chair.
> 
> 
> Just got your message Keebs, will look for your knife here in a minute . .


AND MY SUNGLASSES!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!   


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Let me introduce to you our newest guest at KMF. Mr. BRAVO 6 himself!
> 
> He just fit right in.


----------



## mudracing101

Mrs. Hawtnet said " We aint gonna get mud in my drink are we?!?!?!?"  You better put that down


----------



## BRAVO 6

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes sir, you were VERY helpful.  mud even capture one of you cleaning the mud off RM's back..



Just doing what I can to be helpful.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Fluffy looks built in his posing pic.


----------



## mudracing101

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fluffy looks built in his posing pic.



Keebs is the only one that kept saying that, Mrs. Sunshine said i dont think so, she's my new favorite


Glad they took that pic quick, didnt know how much longer i could hold my breath.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs is the only one that kept saying that, Mrs. Sunshine said i dont think so, she's my new favorite
> 
> 
> Glad they took that pic quick, didnt know how much longer i could hold my breath.



 doesnt take much to get on your good side does it


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs is the only one that kept saying that, Mrs. Sunshine said i dont think so, she's my new favorite
> 
> 
> Glad they took that pic quick, didnt know how much longer i could hold my breath.


 "Looks built" is a compliment, goofus, it means *youlookingoooood*............ Igiveup..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Glad non of the pics of me turned out, id have to fight the unknowing WOWs off with a stick


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Keebs said:


> "Looks built" is a compliment, goofus, it means *youlookingoooood*............ Igiveup..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Keebs said:


> I don't know why Mrs. Hawtnet was so serious, 'cause Quack sure isn't!!!!!





Not sure what I said, but purty sho she said "REALLY Quack??"  She was squeazing my fangers . . .


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

havin_fun_huntin said:


> seriously, the bottom 1 creeps me out.. whoever is in the green shirt appears to have no bottom 1/2



Magic photo......


----------



## mrs. hornet22

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. Hawtnet said " We aint gonna get mud in my drink are we?!?!?!?"  You better put that down



Yep, I put it on the one that DID'NT get wet. Mz. V da QUANG now. See that little red cup on da back? Yep that's mine.


----------



## Jeff C.




----------



## crackerdave

Yawl Quack me up!


----------



## mudracing101

Getting that time again


----------

